# Storage Wax Question



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Now that the season is finally here for us East Coasters (been stuck just looking at the Colorado web cams the last month+) I took my boards out for their pre-season wax session and did something new this time around. Rather then waxing the new boards purchased in the off season and just scraping my storage wax off of my boards from last season I decided to hit my boards that were in storage with a quick re-heat of sorts while I had the iron out. 
My question is: What do you guys do with your storage wax once the next season comes around???
Has anyone else "Re-waxed" their board by reheating the storage wax they put on many months prior? 
Is there any real benefit from doing this second coat of sorts or is it just overkill?

Thank in advance.

Did search but couldn't find this mentioned in any of the wax/general maintenance posts. 
Mods please move to wherever you see fit.
Thx.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

storage wax? Did you use a different wax than your normal? I usually just wax at the end of the season without scraping, then just scrape at the start of the next season and it is good to go.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Reheating it probably gets a bit more wax into the pores. Can't hurt, not necessary though IMO


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Just scrape it and ride


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess if you used some sort of weird cheap wax for storage to save on costs (why would you really, come on) then you'd need to remove it before re-waxing.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> storage wax? Did you use a different wax than your normal? I usually just wax at the end of the season without scraping, then just scrape at the start of the next season and it is good to go.


Nope, didn't use anything speacial for storage. Always just use my brick of Hertel Hot Sauce. My reasoning in my head was, "you've got the iron out and hot already, why not give the stored boards a pass over too. Might add more wax into the base and spread what may have been clustered up"


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

--bigtime-- said:


> Nope, didn't use anything speacial for storage. Always just use my brick of Hertel Hot Sauce. My reasoning in my head was, "you've got the iron out and hot already, why not give the stored boards a pass over too. Might add more wax into the base and spread what may have been clustered up"


it may actually hurt your board your board absorbed wax over the past however many months and by heating it again you melt the wax and it leaves the pores only to seap back in... IDK if what I'm saying is totaly true but I know the longer the wax sits on the board the more absorbed and think about cleaning your board using a Hot scrape same idea sort of?!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

civic2tegg said:


> it may actually hurt your board your board absorbed wax over the past however many months and by heating it again you melt the wax and it leaves the pores only to seap back in... IDK if what I'm saying is totaly true but I know the longer the wax sits on the board the more absorbed and think about cleaning your board using a Hot scrape same idea sort of?!


I don't think there is such a thing as overloading your base with wax is there? You want as much to get in as it will hold :thumbsup:


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

grafta said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as overloading your base with wax is there? You want as much to get in as it will hold :thumbsup:


Yeah I think my post was confusing I was just trying to say just scrape it off you'll be fine :laugh:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

civic2tegg said:


> it may actually hurt your board your board absorbed wax over the past however many months and by heating it again you melt the wax and it leaves the pores only to seap back in... IDK if what I'm saying is totaly true but I know the longer the wax sits on the board the more absorbed and think about cleaning your board using a Hot scrape same idea sort of?!


No, this is only true if you are really anal about matching wax to conditions which is really only for alpine racers and isn't really applicable for most recreational disciplines. I used to keep blue and red wax to match conditions but now I just use Hertel Hot Sauce all the time. The only exception is once the snow goes spring corn, you may want a special additive or a graphite based wax, especially if you are trying to clear jumps.

If you are trying to get out old wax from different conditions, you may do a wax and scrape to prep it so you are putting in all one type to match the current conditions. But again, this isn't usually applicable. Otherwise, it doesn't really matter. Just scrape it off and ride or you can run an iron over it if you prefer to do a warm scrape.

Bases get faster as you continue to wax them (since most snowboarders don't change wax for conditions) and a sintered constructed base can gain lots of speed by absorbing wax over its lifetime with repeated waxings.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

civic2tegg said:


> Yeah I think my post was confusing I was just trying to say just scrape it off you'll be fine :laugh:


:laugh: Happens to the best of us!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I used to use a cheap wax specifically for storage ($20 for a huge block), hot scrape it at the start of the season then wax and re-wax my board with some Dakine stuff (all temp through the middle of the base and cold temp nearer the edges to last longer). 

Through my own laziness and lack of planning, I found out that the cheap wax I was using as the storage stuff, was actually ridiculously slippery and very well suited for the typical snow conditions where I ride. Its the main wax I use these days, when (if) I get the chance to ride.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Think I'll continue to just reheat my summer storage wax and tell myself that it is helping


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

I actually had the same thought as the OP, wondering if people's minds have changed on the topic in the last 10 years? 

I've already put wax on my boards for the summer, but when next season rolls around I was thinking of re-heating it and scraping it off the next day. For some reason in my mind, it just sounds like it'll get the wax to penetrate even deeper by re-heating. Might make it easier to scrap too. 

Thoughts? Surely it couldn't hurt and may even help?


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

You will be melting a lot of dust in too. Its hard to tell how much shit gets stuck in wax unless you melt down the scrapings. 
I melt my scrapings back down and the amoubt of debris in it is quite unbelievable.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

redlude97 said:


> storage wax? Did you use a different wax than your normal? I usually just wax at the end of the season without scraping, then just scrape at the start of the next season and it is good to go.


This is the correct answer.


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

Kijima said:


> You will be melting a lot of dust in too.


Ah, true. That makes sense. No re-heating then.


----------

